# R8 ER25 Collet Chuck



## Balor (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Guys.
I need help finding a good R8, ER25 Collet Chuck that has little to no run out and no it does not need to be the cheapest.
If it costs $100.00 okay, if it costs $80.00 okay. I need one that is within .0001" run out if possible.

rngr1


----------



## schor (Jan 28, 2018)

I've seen a couple of youtube vids where they test the banggood sets, one was good the other was not good. I think it's a crapshoot from banggood.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 28, 2018)

All the following things need to be almost perfect to get to 0.0001"

The spindle bearings
The spindle taper
The shank of the holder
The holder taper
The collet
The tool

What exactly do you need this level of accuracy for?


----------



## mksj (Jan 28, 2018)

Most of the better ER chucks will run out around 0.0001, but I have had issues with the collets not being as good as the holder. A good bearing or higher end nut also helps.
Glacern ER25 R8 $89
https://www.glacern.com/er_collet_chucks

Sowa ER25 R8 $67
https://www.suncoasttools.com/crm/ItemPage.aspx?ItemNumber=62R8ER25+++534364+SO&VendorNumber=SOWA

You need a good ER collet set, might look at Techniks.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 28, 2018)

Alan posted this Video from Haas. Definitely shows you everything you ever wanted to know about ER collets.


----------



## Balor (Jan 29, 2018)

schor said:


> I've seen a couple of youtube vids where they test the banggood sets, one was good the other was not good. I think it's a crapshoot from banggood.



Thanks schor.


----------



## Balor (Jan 29, 2018)

Dan_S said:


> All the following things need to be almost perfect to get to 0.0001"
> 
> The spindle bearings
> The spindle taper
> ...



Dan S you must have been a Hall Monitor when you were in school to ask a question like that. Just answer my question or stay out of this discussion.

rngr1


----------



## Balor (Jan 29, 2018)

mksj said:


> Most of the better ER chucks will run out around 0.0001, but I have had issues with the collets not being as good as the holder. A good bearing or higher end nut also helps.
> Glacern ER25 R8 $89
> https://www.glacern.com/er_collet_chucks
> 
> ...



Thanks mksj I'll check them out.

rngr1


----------



## Balor (Jan 29, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Alan posted this Video from Haas. Definitely shows you everything you ever wanted to know about ER collets.



Thanks middle.road

rngr1


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m looking at the Glacern r8 with a RegoFix bearing nut plus Techniks er collets. Techniks collet sets are on EBay. The RegoFix nuts are probably the single most expensive component.  Are there other good quality nut choices?  Who makes a good collet nut that?

Then there is the torque/clamping tools. A torque wrench would be a good tool to have but is it absolutely necessary?
Even with the best ER set up, if the machine I'm using isn't dead on accurate or as as can be, getting .0001" will be almost impossible. Not to mention tool or work flex, vise, table, etc... I think this is probably new Cnc territory.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 29, 2018)

Balor said:


> Dan S you must have been a Hall Monitor when you were in school to ask a question like that. Just answer my question or stay out of this discussion.



No not a hall monitor just someone with enough knowledge to know that that's not easy to come by. I'm sure many others will love helping you with that type of attitude!


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 29, 2018)

Balor said:


> Dan S you must have been a Hall Monitor when you were in school to ask a question like that. Just answer my question or stay out of this discussion.
> 
> rngr1



Balor, I think you completely missed the fact that Dan was only trying to be helpful, like the others. 

Gentlemen, it is important to remember that we are all friends here and that our responses to others should reflect that, even if the answer given was not exactly what was being sought.


----------



## mksj (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a MetalTech bearing nut, works fine, but I have already had one fail. Rego-Fix HighQ nut probably hard to find and expensive. If you are going to replace it I would go with the Techniks ER25 PowerCOAT. I would first try the stock nut and see how it works, they are nickle plated and very smooth. The force you will need to tighten an ER25 nut is less then the larger ER systems, I would not normally use a torque wrench. A bit different in a production environment.

There are many factors that can influence the TIR, but given that everything else is in good order as far as you spindle you should be able to hit the TIR mentioned, or very close to that.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Techniks-ER25-PowerCOAT-Collet-Slot-Nut/122122590221


----------



## mikey (Jan 29, 2018)

Balor said:


> Dan S you must have been a Hall Monitor when you were in school to ask a question like that. Just answer my question or stay out of this discussion.
> 
> rngr1



Balor, Dan is dead on the money with his response and he wasn't being facetious. The chuck is only one part of a number of factors that must be dead on to get 0.0001" accuracy and his first item, the spindle, is probably the most important one. You can have the best ER chuck in the world but if the spindle has 0.0005" TIR then you won't be getting that 0.0001" TIR at the tool. 

I'm not defending Dan or trying to correct you. I'm just trying to point out that in order to get the kind of accuracy you're after, every single part of the tool chain must be right and the chain is as he listed, plus the collet nut as Mark noted.


----------



## mikey (Jan 29, 2018)

EmilioG said:


> I’m looking at the Glacern r8 with a RegoFix bearing nut plus Techniks er collets. Techniks collet sets are on EBay. The RegoFix nuts are probably the single most expensive component.  Are there other good quality nut choices?  Who makes a good collet nut that?
> 
> Then there is the torque/clamping tools. A torque wrench would be a good tool to have but is it absolutely necessary?



Rego-Fix nuts, like all ER nuts,  are considered consumables and are not that expensive.  I got mine for under  $40 and others have gotten them much cheaper on ebay. They are worth the cost,  in my opinion.  ETM, Techniks and Lyndex also make good nuts.

A torque wrench is required for max accuracy but most us just get it tight. Not ideal but it works fairly well. I use a fixture most of the time and know roughly what 100# of torque feels like so I fool myself into thinking that its okay. Haven't had a tool slip yet.


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 29, 2018)

I wonder if the torque wrench nose or inserts fit standard torque wrenches like the Wera (Made in England and very good).


https://www.kctoolco.com/wera-075412-40-200-nm-torque-wrench-handle-for-14x18-inserts/

Are the ER torque wrench adapters 1/2" drive, would they fit the above wrench? I couldn't find that information.


----------



## cmantunes (Jan 29, 2018)

Balor said:


> I need help finding a good R8, ER25 Collet Chuck



I'm happy with the ones I use, from Toolmex: https://www.toolmex.com/CatSearch/2323/r8-er-collet-chucks


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 29, 2018)

What kind of run out are you seeing with the ToolMex ER chuck?
I'm leaning towards the Glacern R8.  Can the straight shank chucks be used in an R8 collet ? Would it cause too much run out stack?
Also, Has anyone had trouble using Weldon shanks in an ER collet?


----------



## mikey (Jan 29, 2018)

EmilioG said:


> I'm leaning towards the Glacern R8.  Can the straight shank chucks be used in an R8 collet ? Would it cause too much run out stack?
> Also, Has anyone had trouble using Weldon shanks in an ER collet?



You can use a straight shank in an R8 collet but then your chuck will have the accuracy of the collet instead the spindle's accuracy; as you said, stacking tolerances that you should avoid. An integral shanked chuck is probably going to be more accurate for you. 

Glacern makes nice chucks. Mark/@mksj has one and says they're good. I've got too many chucks as it is but if I buy another ER-32 chuck it will be a Glacern so I can see for myself. Specs are really, really good.

I've used end mills with Weldon shanks on them many times and never had one slip, although the flat is supposed to make it more difficult to clamp accurately. I never noticed a problem grabbing them, though.


----------



## Balor (Jan 30, 2018)

EmilioG said:


> I’m looking at the Glacern r8 with a RegoFix bearing nut plus Techniks er collets. Techniks collet sets are on EBay. The RegoFix nuts are probably the single most expensive component.  Are there other good quality nut choices?  Who makes a good collet nut that?
> 
> Then there is the torque/clamping tools. A torque wrench would be a good tool to have but is it absolutely necessary?
> Even with the best ER set up, if the machine I'm using isn't dead on accurate or as as can be, getting .0001" will be almost impossible. Not to mention tool or work flex, vise, table, etc... I think this is probably new Cnc territory.



Thanks EmilioG


----------



## Balor (Jan 30, 2018)

terrywerm said:


> Balor, I think you completely missed the fact that Dan was only trying to be helpful, like the others.
> 
> Gentlemen, it is important to remember that we are all friends here and that our responses to others should reflect that, even if the answer given was not exactly what was being sought.



terrywerm I asked for help with the R8 ER collet chuck, not to to not to tell people what I'm doing.

You don't like it, you and DanS have fun but leave me out of it.

rngr1


----------



## Balor (Jan 30, 2018)

mksj said:


> I have a MetalTech bearing nut, works fine, but I have already had one fail. Rego-Fix HighQ nut probably hard to find and expensive. If you are going to replace it I would go with the Techniks ER25 PowerCOAT. I would first try the stock nut and see how it works, they are nickle plated and very smooth. The force you will need to tighten an ER25 nut is less then the larger ER systems, I would not normally use a torque wrench. A bit different in a production environment.
> 
> There are many factors that can influence the TIR, but given that everything else is in good order as far as you spindle you should be able to hit the TIR mentioned, or very close to that.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Techniks-ER25-PowerCOAT-Collet-Slot-Nut/122122590221



Thanks mksj


----------



## Balor (Jan 30, 2018)

mikey said:


> Balor, Dan is dead on the money with his response and he wasn't being facetious. The chuck is only one part of a number of factors that must be dead on to get 0.0001" accuracy and his first item, the spindle, is probably the most important one. You can have the best ER chuck in the world but if the spindle has 0.0005" TIR then you won't be getting that 0.0001" TIR at the tool.
> 
> I'm not defending Dan or trying to correct you. I'm just trying to point out that in order to get the kind of accuracy you're after, every single part of the tool chain must be right and the chain is as he listed, plus the collet nut as Mark noted.




mikey if you read my OP I said .0001" if possible

rngr1.


----------



## Balor (Jan 30, 2018)

cmantunes said:


> I'm happy with the ones I use, from Toolmex: https://www.toolmex.com/CatSearch/2323/r8-er-collet-chucks



Thanks cmantunes


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 30, 2018)

Balor said:


> terrywerm I asked for help with the R8 ER collet chuck, not to to not to tell people what I'm doing.
> 
> You don't like it, you and DanS have fun but leave me out of it.



You need a serious attitude adjustment, if you can't even respond to the moderators respectfully you're probably going to get bounced out of the Forum.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 30, 2018)

Balor said:


> terrywerm I asked for help with the R8 ER collet chuck, not to to not to tell people what I'm doing.
> 
> You don't like it, you and DanS have fun but leave me out of it.
> 
> rngr1



This is the FRENDLY machinists forum.  Please remember that.  If you don't want to discuss your end use, that's fine.  Just ignore the question.

By rotating the collet in the holder and rotating the holder in the spindle you can probably get to near 0 TIR by canceling the offsets.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 30, 2018)

Balor said:


> terrywerm I asked for help with the R8 ER collet chuck, not to to not to tell people what I'm doing.
> 
> You don't like it, you and DanS have fun but leave me out of it.
> 
> rngr1



It is fortunate for you Balor, that I am a patient individual. It appears however, that your question has been answered,  so I am closing this thread.

Have a good day.


----------

